# After Effects Project als Film speichern



## MasterofSLK (11. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte mit After Effects einen Film bearbeiten. Habe 2 Filme zusammengeschnitten und jetzt kommt meine Fragen: Wie kann ich die beiden zusammengeschnittenen Filme als fertigen Film abspeichern?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

MfG

MasterofSLK


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2005)

Ich glaube, es war [STRG]+M - "Render Movie".

mfg chmee


----------



## MasterofSLK (11. Juni 2005)

Danke für deinen Tipp ich werde es mal ausprobieren!


MfG

MasterofSLK


----------

